# need some help with 4wd on a 720



## lowdown89 (Jan 12, 2010)

i just picked up a 85 720 4wd for super cheap, when i engage the transfer case the 4wd light comes on but 4wd doesnt engage, in either 4 hi or low, i know on some truck people replace the auto locking hubs with manual ones is there anything that commonly goes out on these trucks 4wd systems? is it like some jeeps that where is vacuum actuated to lock the hubs? just trying to get some ideas on why it might not work!!!! thanks!!! and hopefully this will be the first of many post here as i also have a 03 G35 sedan with a few mods..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check the hubs first.... there was some plastic bs in there that usually cracked/broke


----------

